# E46 Avin Avant-2 DIY install guide



## raichean (Jun 5, 2014)

I wanted to thank Tommy of Avin for all of the help and information as I have worked with him to get the new Avant-2 installed into my M3 Convertible.

I am truly impressed with the quality of workmanship, the better than OEM looks and the functionality of the unit itself! I am not entirely sure Tommy sleeps considering how responsive he has been in working with me.

Feel free to use the DIY install guide and I welcome any feedback or information moving forward. The guide is replacement of OEM single DIN "business CD" unit and relocation of the HVAC controls. Obviously there are a million variations depending on your setup, speakers and options and dash configuration, but this will likely cover all OEM single DIN, and OEM Nav unit installations.

Any questions let me know and I very much look forward to continuing to work with Tommy about this unit, and anyone here that has questions.

Don't hesitate to give me a shout.

3G USB Modem - update and review:
https://avinusa.com/3g-internet-usb-modem-microsd-reader.html

I have included this optional upgrade along with my Avant-2 deck, as while I can always chain off of my phone, I would like to have the deck be self sufficient for data at all times.

Install:
The install of the modem is to the permanent USB port from the rear of the deck, secured by double sided tape to the top of the Avant-2.

I have found that I have ZERO signal strength problems having the modem installed inside of the dash and fully hidden. Going for the smooth (better than OEM) look, this is the way to go.

Carrier info:
I am in the PacNW and an AT&T customer, so am using a 3G SIM from ATT for service.

Long story short, it took me over 2+ hours on the phone with their tier 2 tech support to finally get the account for the modem switched to 3G from the 2G initial configuration.

At this stage, I am continuing to work with ATT, as my data rate is roughly 15-25% of what 3G should be even though I have full signal. Updates as I have more information.

Torque ODBC module - review
https://avinusa.com/torque-compatible-bluetooth-obd2-black.html

The module is installed in the ODBC port below and to the left of the steering wheel. I did remove the cover from the hinges though as it looked likely I could snag it with my foot.

As I work with this function more, I will provide updates as I have had limited time with this as of yet.

SD 32gig expansion card - review
https://avinusa.com/32gb-microsd.html

Not much to say on this one, other than why wouldn't you get this? More local storage is ALWAYS a good thing, and the cache file helps system performance as well.

In short, get it. Install into the NAV slot (right side) and it will mount on the device. Good to go.

Back up camera - install and review
https://avinusa.com/bmw-backup-reverse-camera-for-e46-e39-e53.html

The backup camera installed into an E46 vert, I think, is fantastic! We have a blind spot the size of the USS Enterprise back there, and this helps solve that.

Favorite Apps while on the go

Quick reviews for apps that are awesome while out and about.. please throw in suggestions!

Trapster - mapping database for camped law enforcement, camera intersections, photo radar etc.. GOOD STUFF!
Pandora - Of course!
Spotify - Again, of course!
Xbox Music - if you got it, use it! (I have roughly 100gig worth of music collection using this service) Data transfer heavy app though._a_


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2014)

Nice work, thanks for posting.


----------



## Mc Lynn (Jul 8, 2014)

oh that's very impressive, that's the unit i yearn for, i like it 's look
cant help to image its working in my e46



how would it cost to ship one to Auckland or Thailand my home?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2014)

Mc Lynn said:


> oh that's very impressive, that's the unit i yearn for, i like it 's look
> cant help to image its working in my e46
> 
> how would it cost to ship one to Auckland or Thailand my home?


Email me for shipping details.....link to our website is in my signature.


----------



## Mc Lynn (Jul 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Email me for shipping details.....link to our website is in my signature.


thanks, i ve contacted Tommy, deal done!


----------



## raichean (Jun 5, 2014)

Howdy!

I wanted to hit some updates on this, as I just realized I didn't have this posted updated.

I recently finished the front facing camera install as well and wanted to share that here:

Front facing DVR camera install DIY
https://avinusa.com/dvr-camera-720.html


----------



## bdog1701 (Aug 22, 2013)

*avant 1 install 2001M3ci*

Hello all, I'm in the middle of the job & I think Tommy may have sent the wrong wire harness.
snaps right in, but is missing the 10 pin connection for control of the trunk disc changer. cant access fade or balance but I just started messing with it.happy holidays !


----------

